# UK passport application/renewals changes



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

*UK Passport renewal changes*

Important information for people living in Spain about renewing your UK Passport.

This takes effect from Monday 13th May 2013

Please follow the links below for information regarding this:

Information:

UK flags changes to passport applications - The Local

Renewal Forms and address etc:
https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports/y/spain/renewing_new/adult


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> *UK Passport renewal changes*
> 
> Important information for people living in Spain about renewing your UK Passport.
> 
> ...


I had heard this was going to be the case. Expats in my area get their application forms from a local shop, they assist in filling out the form and send it by courier to Madrid. It is then returned by courier service. I would imagine that will still be the case for the UK. If I remember correctly it took just over two weeks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Aron said:


> I had heard this was going to be the case. Expats in my area get their application forms from a local shop, they assist in filling out the form and send it by courier to Madrid. It is then returned by courier service. I would imagine that will still be the case for the UK. If I remember correctly it took just over two weeks


NO - they will no longer be handled by Madrid!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I renewed my passport via the Madrid consulate in March - it was quite convenient that I could make the payment there and then, as well as get them to check that the application and photos were ok before sending them off. It only took about 10 working days for the new passport to arrive. However I only found out that this service was available by going there. There was nothing on the website and I wasted time on the phone to the passport processing centre in Scotland who, although they made a big effort, were not in a position to answer a few questions regarding my passport application. Now the service in Madrid is no longer available they had better improve the service from Scotland.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chopera said:


> I renewed my passport via the Madrid consulate in March - it was quite convenient that I could make the payment there and then, as well as get them to check that the application and photos were ok before sending them off. It only took about 10 working days for the new passport to arrive. However I only found out that this service was available by going there. There was nothing on the website and I wasted time on the phone to the passport processing centre in Scotland who, although they made a big effort, were not in a position to answer a few questions regarding my passport application. Now the service in Madrid is no longer available they had better improve the service from Scotland.


I didn't think it was Scotland, I think you'll find that it's Belfast (maybe it moved but I don't think so).


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> I didn't think it was Scotland, I think you'll find that it's Belfast (maybe it moved but I don't think so).


I just checked the website and it does appear to be Belfast. In the end the consulate posted my application for me, so I never wrote the address down. However when I phoned the hotline (which also appears to have changed on the website) I was told I was speaking to an office in Scotland. Anyways it looks like the system has changed now so hopefully it'll run smoothly.

The problem I had was I needed formal id quickly to do the modulo 720 asset declaration, and I feared the passport renewal application would drag on past the deadline. I wanted them to provide me with some kind of letter or temporary id document (like they do for tourists who have had their passport stolen) but they were unable to do that. Technically you are illegal in Spain if you don't carry formal id so I felt they should provide something for emergencies. In the end they processed my application so quickly it wasn't an issue though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> I renewed my passport via the Madrid consulate in March - it was quite convenient that I could make the payment there and then, as well as get them to check that the application and photos were ok before sending them off. It only took about 10 working days for the new passport to arrive. However I only found out that this service was available by going there. There was nothing on the website and I wasted time on the phone to the passport processing centre in Scotland who, although they made a big effort, were not in a position to answer a few questions regarding my passport application. Now the service in Madrid is no longer available they had better improve the service from Scotland.


They don't process it in Madrid any more; they collect the stuff in Madrid and send it off to the UK


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> They don't process it in Madrid any more; they collect the stuff in Madrid and send it off to the UK


I don't think they even process in Madrid any more. The link says (IIRC) that you post the application direct to UK now.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> They don't process it in Madrid any more; they collect the stuff in Madrid and send it off to the UK


As snikpoh says, it seems they've stopped doing that now as well. When I was there the place did look quite bare as if it were being wound down (although the views from the 34th floor of Torre Espacio were outstanding)


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

So why does it cost an extra £55.50 for someone living in and renewing from Spain... The excuse used to be that the extra fee went towards supporting the costs involved by renewing through the Madrid Consulate but they are no longer 'in the loop'... A Standard UK passport costs £72.50 but the fee for overseas renewal, not including courier fees, is £128.

Perhaps ukinspain would care to answer... although I doubt they will.


----------



## Beachbumbler (Nov 6, 2011)

As we've all (probably) still got family or friends in the UK, what's to stop us applying from their address, paying the lower price, and getting our friends to send the passport/documents to Spain by registered delivery or courier?

For the two of us next year that would be a saving of over 100 pounds.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Beachbumbler said:


> As we've all (probably) still got family or friends in the UK, what's to stop us applying from their address, paying the lower price, and getting our friends to send the passport/documents to Spain by registered delivery or courier?
> 
> For the two of us next year that would be a saving of over 100 pounds.


only your conscience I guess

you have to state that the address you use is your residence, and of course that would be a lie (maybe even fraud?)


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Consulate move*

The British Consulate in Alicante is moving offices. The new office is located 10 minutes’ walk from the current one and will be up and running on Tuesday 14th May 2013.
El Consulado británico en Alicante se traslada. La nueva oficina se encuentra a 10 minutos a pie de la oficina actual y abrirá el martes 14 de mayo de 2013.

Please help us by updating your records and letting your local contacts know!
¡Por favor ayúdenos, actualicen sus datos e informen a sus contactos locales!

The new contact details for the British Consulate are:
Los nuevos datos de contacto del Consulado Británico son:

British Consulate Alicante
Edificio Espacio
Rambla Méndez Núñez 28-30
6ª planta (6th floor)
03002 Alicante

Tel: (0034) 965 21 60 22
Fax: (0034) 965 14 05 28
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.gov.uk/world/spain

Please note that the Consulate will be closed from 12:30pm on Thursday 9th May until 08:30am on Tuesday 14th May due to the move.
El Consulado permanecerá cerrado desde las 12:30 del jueves 9 de mayo hasta las 08:00 del martes 14 de mayo con motivo de la mudanza.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> only your conscience I guess
> 
> you have to state that the address you use is your residence, and of course that would be a lie (maybe even fraud?)


The delivery address does not have to be the same as the residence address. You could get it delievered to the UK, but as soon as they see your residence address as Spain then it'll probably be a case of "computer says no".

In fact with my application I told them to deliver my passport to my work address in Madrid rather than my home address. As it was being delivered by courier and had to be signed on receipt they agreed it would be better to do deliver it to somewhere I might actually be when it was delivered.

I can only assume the extra fee is to cover the extra work involved with handling overseas applications with data that needs to be thoroughly cross checked (some of the applicants might never have set foot in the UK). I agree that it "unfair" that a straight passport renewal, where UKPA already has your details, should cost the same as an application for a new passport from say someone who has never had a UK passport before.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> only your conscience I guess
> 
> you have to state that the address you use is your residence, and of course that would be a lie (maybe even fraud?)


If there is any ambiguity , then I'm in. Unfortunately they are not interested in the address being your own. In the declaration that you sign & date ,there is a line that states " On this day I declare that I am in the United Kingdom " 

No ambiguity there then.  Also there is the remote possibiltiy that they can call you in if they wish. When they introduced " interviews" for all 1st time applications they did also say that in the future the " interview" system would be rolled out for all renewals !! Doesn't seem likely now unless we are all going to go to Northern Ireland ! 

They'd have to lay on 'passport specials' . :rofl:


----------



## Beachbumbler (Nov 6, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> In the declaration that you sign & date ,there is a line that states " On this day I declare that I am in the United Kingdom "


Well, if we pick the right time of year and the right dates, it will be cheaper to fly back to Gatwick, post the letter and come straight back home again. lane:

That doesn't make sense, does it?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Beachbumbler said:


> Well, if we pick the right time of year and the right dates, it will be cheaper to fly back to Gatwick, post the letter and come straight back home again. lane:
> 
> That doesn't make sense, does it?



its 2012 I am reaching my mid 50's not alot makes sense to me anymore


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

cambio said:


> its 2012 I am reaching my mid 50's not alot makes sense to me anymore


For a start on my calendar it says 2013 so at 72 in July, imagine how I feel?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Beachbumbler said:


> Well, if we pick the right time of year and the right dates, it will be cheaper to fly back to Gatwick, post the letter and come straight back home again. lane:
> 
> That doesn't make sense, does it?



its 2013 I am reaching my mid 50's not alot makes sense to me anymore


----------

